# Eberspacher Dead



## rael (May 1, 2005)

Picked up our Chausson Flash 03 (2012 model) on Friday from a dealer in Chemnitz Germany. Didn't need the Eberspächer on but when we got home decided to test it out on Saturday morning. The red light on the control panel comes on but nothing happens at all. No sound, completely dead. Even when just on the air circulation nothing happens, no fan, no air flow, nothing at all. Tried it with the engine running, etc etc. but nothing apart from the lights on the control panel. Any ideas? We are going to phone the nearest Eberspächer dealer tomorrow, but wondered if anyone else had the same problem?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Numerous possibilities. Best have it checked out. You could try the obvious things first such as does the fuel reach it, are any wires disconnected are the fuses OK. Where does it draw it's fuel from?

I assume it's a diesel one? Alan.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rael

Lots of suggestions for what to try here :

http://www.eberspacher.com/download-centre/faqs-heating.html

and some dealer contacts.

Mike


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi, if it doesn't attempt to run it's because there's no point as it isn't able to start. Unfortunately that could be due to a glow pin,fuel pump,temp sensor,blower motor,ecu or flame sensor. Easy enough to check once you have the lid off but you'll need electrical knowledge...John. p.s. if it's had too many failed attempts the Ecu will be locked out and you need a diag kit or a dealer to unlock.


----------



## rael (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I think its best to contact Eberspächer in the morning! Thanks again.


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
Try your local haulage company,the fitters will have worked on them.


----------

